# Coconut Passion: New VS Secret Garden Scent



## MizzTropical (Jan 7, 2010)

It's a blend of vanilla, coconut, and lily of the valley. It smells sooo yummy. Has anyone else picked it up yet? I'm so obsessed with the SG body mists I couldn't wait for a good coconut scent, and I know tons of other girls love coconut scents too so I thought I'd share lol. It smells like vanilla cupcakes with coconut frosting. Yum!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Must. Possess. ASAP! 

Thank you for telling about this scent - coconuts and vanilla combo is just what I adore! *yey*


----------



## Christina983 (Jan 8, 2010)

this sounds great! im going to check it out this weekend! thanks


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

I hate coconut and I'm not much of a fan of VS scents..but the "vanilla cupcakes" does wanna make me try it..


----------



## sararose (Feb 5, 2010)

I picked it up the day we got it in!  I love it!  I've been using last summer's Very Sexy Now, which is a GREAT coco-nutty "summer" scent, but not really great for the winter.  That's why I love this new Coconut Passion!

I feel it has the perfect amount of Vanilla blend to make it a little warmer and cozier for the winter months! Love, love, LOVE it!!


----------

